# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Beer Outdoor Transporter, autonomous beer cooler, Heineken N.V., Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Heineken N.V.

heinekenbot.com

----------


## Airicist

Heineken B.O.T. (Beer Outdoor Transporter)

Jun 28, 2021




> Put the can back into summer with a cooler that carries itself. The Heineken B.O.T. (Beer Outdoor Transporter) is a limited-edition autonomous robot cooler that dutifully follows its owner wherever they go with ice-cold cans of H
> eineken.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Heineken made a cute but garish autonomous beer cooler"
It will follow you around while carrying 12 cans of beer.

by Igor Bonifacic
June 28, 2021

----------

